# Photo Phile Contest: Hoppy Holidays



## Elf Mommy (Dec 1, 2008)

[align=center]There will be 5 Big Winners! [/align]

[align=center]Each winner will be featured as the banner for RO for 6 days!
[/align]

[align=center]You may vote for *more than one* of the holiday hoppers![/align]

[align=center]
Please remind your fellow bunny-lovers to come vote in the contest!

Voting will run untilDecember 2, and the winners will be announced throuhgout the month of December.

Contestants are posted below.

Happy Voting!!!
[/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]Happi Bun's Dewey[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]FDBN Emily's Fluffball[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Eileen H's Gulliver[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Becknutt's Flopster and Ruby[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Becca's Dippy[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]BEAUKEZRA's Maddie[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]BEAUKEZRA's Oreo[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Michaela's Maddie[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Mike Scone's Scone MacBunny[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]MyLOVEABLES Lou[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]MyLOVEABLES Toula[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]SOOOSKA's Buttercup[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]SOOOSKA's Daisy Mae[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]SOOOSKA's Vega[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]SOOOSKA's Wilbur and Jackie[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]SOOOSKA's Winston[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Xila's Prince Bun Bun[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Becca and Emily's Benjamin-Gray[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]bunnysrule63's Millie[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]CrazyMike40's Remus (let me know if you meant to enter the other photo)[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Happi Bun's Dunkin[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]HazelMom's Hazel[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]HazelMom's White Chocolate[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Honey Pot's Charlie[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Honey Pot's Misty[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]irishbunny's Princess[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]irishbunny's Thumper[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]kellyjade's Apollo[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]kellyjade's Sophie[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]kherrmann3's Berry-Boo[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]kherrmann3's Toby[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]lilangelhotot's Big Daddy[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]lilangelhotot's Sophie[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]mouse_chalk's Barney[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]rabbitlover07's Summer[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]swanlake's Fred and Shadow[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]undergunfire's Marlin[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]BEAUKEZRA's Louie[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]BEAUKEZRA's Bernie[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]BEAUKEZRA's Alice[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 1, 2008)

Well I typed it all out and lost it TWICE because of forum time outs ...sigh.... but it's up now!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 1, 2008)

I've been looking for this all day (I was anxious ). Hooray!


----------



## BSAR (Dec 1, 2008)

It was really hard for me to chose! There were so many good ones! I voted for like six-eight. I can't wait to see who wins!!


----------



## Becca (Dec 2, 2008)

This is so exciting!


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 2, 2008)

I just read yesterdays today thread and they were due in before midnight last night...oops I thought it was todays midnight lolies. Great entries guys!


----------



## Becca (Dec 2, 2008)

When does the voting close? What time in UK time?


----------



## EileenH (Dec 2, 2008)

Yay I feel like it's election day again! And, I thought I was going to be the only one voting for Gulliver - 6 other people voted for him. Whomever you are, thank you!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 2, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> When does the voting close? What time in UK time?



OK, I went to this nifty time conversion chart thingee...

and it says that midnight EST would be 5 AM in London. Hope that helps!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 3, 2008)

Charlie

Apollo

kellyjade's Sophie

Remus

Michaela's Maddie

will be featured buns starting on Thursday, December 5!!!!

(give me tomorrow to get the banners created) 

Thank you all for participating!!!!!!!!!! Use these for Holiday Cards! They are WONDERFUL!!!!

Minda


----------



## Becca (Dec 3, 2008)

I can't read the numbers very well on the voting thing but does Benjamin have 19 as well as Maddie?

Or am I reading the wrong bunner?

Great job everyone!!! Super duper entries!


----------



## Michaela (Dec 3, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Charlie
> 
> Apollo
> 
> ...


Aww thanks for voting for Maddie everyone who did!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 3, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> I can't read the numbers very well on the voting thing but does Benjamin have 19 as well as Maddie?
> 
> Or am I reading the wrong bunner?
> 
> Great job everyone!!! Super duper entries!


You are absolutely correct, Becca.  So, everyone's buns will have a little less time. I'll work it out as I'm creating them this evening!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 3, 2008)

Congratualtions to the winners, and to everyone who managed to get their bunnies to stay still long enough to get a photo taken 

Elf Mommy - The banner looks awesome 

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you, Jan! I'm working on the rest of them tonight...each one will have a few days.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 3, 2008)

Congratulations everyone/everybun! :biggrin2:

There were so many great entries this month! I'm jealous of everyone who has bunnies that stay still, pose, and let themselves be dressed up!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 3, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> will be featured buns starting on *Thursday, December 5*!!!!




:huh Was December 4th bad or something so we aren't having it this year?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 4, 2008)

No, I just didn't think I'd be on the ball so well that I'd get them done tonight in time to get one up today. hehe I was trying to be generous to myself with time.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh my...I just realized what you meant...I skipped right over the 4th, didn't I? Well, maybe I'm just wishing Friday was here already!!!


----------



## kellyjade (Dec 4, 2008)

Awww, great job on the banner Elf Mommy!! :clapping: 

thanks for the votes, guys.. the bunnies are happy their moment of embarrassment will get them a few days of fame


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 4, 2008)

For me...

Bun 1: December 4-8

Bun 2: December 9-13

Bun 3: December 14-18

Bun 4: December 19-23

Bun 5: December 24-28

Bun 6: December 29-January 2 (my birthday )


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 4, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Oh my...I just realized what you meant...I skipped right over the 4th, didn't I? Well, maybe I'm just wishing Friday was here already!!!



noooo, don't skip today, it's my birthday!!!!!

the banner looks great, congrats to all the winners


----------



## Becca (Dec 4, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANNA!!

Why didn't you tell us :grumpy:........:biggrin2:

GHDHKJHGFDRFGH <- - - - - Birthday MEssage from Benjamin (he's in here with me at the mo)

Thanks Minda for letting Benjamin have his piccy up


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 5, 2008)

HoneyPot's Charlie's Banners:












Saved here for when I change them out


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 14, 2008)

kellyjade's Apollo


----------



## magic_girl (Dec 14, 2008)

baby bun's






santa bun






soo cute






santa

my bf thought i was crazy takeing there pic's i said it's cute


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 18, 2008)

Sophie Banner 1






Sophie Banner 2:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Becca (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay I'm trying to work out why you've posted each banner twice....

:biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 23, 2008)

they have different textures in the background, depending on if you have the RO theme or the default theme activated.


----------



## Becca (Dec 23, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> they have different textures in the background, depending on if you have the RO theme or the default theme activated.



Ahhhh Okay


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you to everyone that voted for Remus  My wife and I have been so busy with work that we forgot to vote we did not even get a chance to take pictures of the other bunnies who are now very upset at me 



Thanks everyone and Happy holidays !!!



Jeannette and Mike


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 24, 2008)

Does that mean you missed it when he was up on top of the forum for 5 days giving us that disapproving stare?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 24, 2008)

Does that mean you missed it when he was up on top of the forum for 5 days giving us that disapproving stare?


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes we both missed him Mom


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, I LOVED having him be our banner for five days! I smiled every time I logged onto the site!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 28, 2008)

Something is up with the administrative panel and I can't change the banner at the moment. I will do so as soon as it is fixed! Here are the Benji banners:


----------



## Becca (Jan 6, 2009)

Errm I was sorta wondering, why the RO banner has gone back to normal  Benjamin hasn't had his go at the top yet


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 6, 2009)

Aw he should still be put up, even if Christmas is well over.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 6, 2009)

yes, I agree  I'll do so now. I couldn't get to the banner section earlier, so I was trying to figure that out first.


----------



## Becca (Jan 8, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> yes, I agree  I'll do so now. I couldn't get to the banner section earlier, so I was trying to figure that out first.


Thanks  I knew you wouldn't just not put him up -


----------

